# line breeding?



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

so let me get this straight, so in order to line breed i would need to breed my dog back with his mom and then breed him to a female of that litter an that would be considered line breeding? i only ask because i dont really want to breed my dog to just anything and i have seen this happening in alot of dogs peds.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Dont breed your dog back to its mom.. father daughter or uncle neice or nephew aunt or cousin/aunt to cousin/nephew LOL inline vs line bred ... inline is direct such as father daughter or brother sister.. line is the cousin or nephew aunt or uncle neice but some line bred dogs are complex and are cousins, aunts, and half siblings all at the same time.. LOL

*study* some *peds of the greats *before you jump off linebreed your dogs.. Google the *Punit Square *and understand it and the dominant traits you got and what your doin with your dogs before you breed them as well; it will be better for your own understanding and give you insight to the form of line breeding that will work best for you and your dogs. Try to contact a few established open yards and see if you can visit and inquire them while your there about line breeding and just learn all you can before you let the dogs get locked up..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

:goodpost::goodpost:



Firehazard said:


> Dont breed your dog back to its mom.. father daughter or uncle neice or nephew aunt or cousin/aunt to cousin/nephew LOL inline vs line bred ... inline is direct such as father daughter or brother sister.. line is the cousin or nephew aunt or uncle neice but some line bred dogs are complex and are cousins, aunts, and half siblings all at the same time.. LOL
> 
> *study* some *peds of the greats *before you jump off linebreed your dogs.. Google the *Punit Square *and understand it and the dominant traits you got and what your doin with your dogs before you breed them as well; it will be better for your own understanding and give you insight to the form of line breeding that will work best for you and your dogs. Try to contact a few established open yards and see if you can visit and inquire them while your there about line breeding and just learn all you can before you let the dogs get locked up..


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

You beat me FH, here is an example of line breeding on the dog "Sydney" have a lookie

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [351165] :: G.G.C'S EASTEND GURL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

TypeR? said:


> so let me get this straight, so in order to line breed i would need to breed my dog back with his mom and then breed him to a female of that litter an that would be considered line breeding? i only ask because i dont really want to breed my dog to just anything and i have seen this happening in alot of dogs peds.


Check out the health section I have posted a few threads regarding linebreeding, inbreeding and out crossing.


----------

